# fundraising avon for independent shelters?



## italianscorpio1 (Jan 17, 2009)

im thinking about fund raising AVON products to help out animals in need. i want to do it nationally though, i want to do it for an independent rescue, due to the fact they don't get big donated money like the big SPCAs in the cities. what do you think? any suggestions? has anybody ever tried this? is it a good idea? i think its for a good cause, do you?
OK I'll stop asking questions.


----------

